# Hey there



## adnama20 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't really know what to write in this introduction but I suppose I will start with why I am here. I have been writing my whole life, it's what I love to do, but I never really share anything I write with other people. At least not my stories any way. I used to post my poetry online all the time, and even have had some of it published but poetry was a phase and once that was over my creative juices never seemed to start flowing again. The world outside of me seems to take up all of my energy and attention and I don't have the time to explore the worlds inside my head anymore. I haven't writen anything in a long time and I wanted to try and get back into the swing of things, get some feedback and hopefully imporve on my skills. My biggest reason for wanting to join a forum was for feedback and inspiration, I have been having a really hard time thinking of anything to write about recently, and really need some direction. 
Any way I hope to post pleanty of interesting pieces and hear from you all.

Amanda


----------



## terrib (Oct 23, 2008)

welcome Amanda.....glad to have you, sweetie


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello there Amanda and welcome to WF!


----------



## Nickie (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice to meet you, Amanda, and hopefully you'll find your muse!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there


----------



## Chris71 (Oct 24, 2008)

Amanda:

Welcome to the forum.  What took you so long?


----------



## wacker (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to our humble forum.


----------



## Sam (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. May your stay be long and fruitful.


----------



## adnama20 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!!


----------



## courtneyv (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Amanda. Welcome to WF. Whip out your pen and scroll away.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Oct 28, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Battlemage (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, I don't make it a habit to welcome many people.  I read this one though, and I liked it.  I understand the whole thing about not having the 'juices' to write much anymore.  Life kind'a takes up alot of that time.  
Jus' wanted to say........


Hi!

-Battlemage


----------



## LoveLetter, (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello, Amanda. I'm new as well, it's nice to meet you.


----------

